# N-Ext Sea-K and N-Ext RGS



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

This might be a bad assumption, but on this forum, I've read a lot of posts about people apply humic acid and sea kelp (or humic acid with sea kelp).

With respect to what N-Ext offers, their RGS is 3% sea kelp extract. I am _assuming_ that people who buy their products and say that they apply humic acid and sea kelp are referring to N-Ext's Humc12 and RGS products.

Looking at their site though, I did see that they also offer what appears to be more of a full fledged sea kelp product, called N-Ext Sea-K.

I've heard a lot about people using the Humic12 and RGS combo (since they can be bought together this way). But it made me wonder if anyone had actually used this other product, and if so, do they use that in lieu of the RGS or as an additional app possibly.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

I use Kelp4Less and mix my own. I have since bought RGS and prefer it a bit more from ease of use perspective. I think the HA in N-EXT is better than K4L but can't see the other differences. These days I supplement my GCT products with K4L ingredients as needed but not sure I would continue to do so unless I find 2 for 1 deals. The hassle of storing properly, measure, mix and then clog issue just isn't worth it.


----------

